
China tells government offices to remove all foreign computer equipment - nwrk
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/dec/09/china-tells-government-offices-to-remove-all-foreign-computer-equipment
======
altacc
Seems this could be a win-win for China:

\- Increases the pressure of the trade war on the US.

\- Motivates China's already strong technology industry to develop equivalent
specification technology for all components, which it can also sell abroad.

\- Removes the possibility of security compromised components from outside
China and instead enables China to include its own backdoors wherever it
wants.

~~~
oska
Could also be a win for Lenovo laptop users if they improve their support for
GNU/Linux, including offering it pre-installed. Which is the only option I can
see open to them if they are replacing Windows.

------
datashow
The title misses " and software". Isn't Linux "foreign"?

------
sunstone
So the gauntlet has been dropped and a new era ensues.

~~~
Fjolsvith
No, this is them hardening their infrastructure. Getting rid of all the
external sourced backdoors.

~~~
auggierose
I guess both

